# Panter Martin or Mepps



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Pick one. Only one.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

What are you trying to catch?


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Trout in a Trout stream in Michigan. Pick one.


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

There was a time when if there was a spinner in my vest, it was a Mepps and only a Mepps.

My BIL convinced me to try one of his Panther Martins and now if I'm going to use a spinner, its a PM - most likely silver blade, yellow body w/red dots.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

I like the old Mepps with the minnow on the hook. Caught a lotta fish on that bad boy!


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

If Rooster Tail was on the list I would vote for that hands down. FM


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Usually if I'm using a spinner fishing for trout I want to get down fast and stay close to the bottom, Panther Martins are great for this.

In slower shallower water I find a copper blade Mepps 0 or 1 works pretty good for brookies.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Panther martin ... All Day


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Panther Martin all day as well


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Panther Martin hands down.

Northern Canada - 1993 - Had a group of students up fishing for a week - Panther Martin #6 Albino - Same pike hit one and then the other.










Steve

Caught pike, bass, 3 species of trout, walleye, silver bass, catfish, drum, perch, crappie, sunfish, bluegill, whitefish....and I have forgotten what else. All on the Albino Panther Martin and anyplace I fished. Only difference was the size.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

You went fishing with one of the dudes from Hockey Falls - nice.

Cabela's apparently selects "Mepps" - hit the one in Indy on my way north yesterday, no Panther Martin in the building. Small Cabela's though, not impressed by that store compared to Dundee.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

1) Panther Martin
2) Blue Fox
3) Tie - Mepps and Rooster Tail


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

1. Panther Martin
2. Panther Martin
3. Panther Martin


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

Can I vote rapala husky jerk and countdown? Spinners work but I always end up with twisted line using them. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Fishman95 said:


> Can I vote rapala husky jerk and countdown? Spinners work but I always end up with twisted line using them. Am I doing something wrong?


Using a ball bearing swivel?

Steve


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

hitechman said:


> Using a ball bearing swivel?
> 
> Steve


I never do, I might try that. Do most guys use ball bearing snap swivels at the lure or just tie a swivel on a few feet ahead of the lure?


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Fishman95 said:


> I never do, I might try that. Do most guys use ball bearing snap swivels at the lure or just tie a swivel on a few feet ahead of the lure?


Don't know what most do, but when I used a swivel tied in a few feet in front of the spinner I still had a lot of twisted line. BB swivel does not eliminate twist, but it has worked the best for me. After each retrieve I usually left 4-5 feet of line out and held it up to untwist..............didn't prevent, but did prolong the inevitable and usually got me through a full day anyhow.

On occasion I used 2 BB swivels if it didn't affect the action of the spinner. If line got too twisted, I'd remove the hardware, and just let 100 feet of line out and reel it in between my fingers to remove the twist, and then retie.

Steve


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

hitechman said:


> Don't know what most do, but when I used a swivel tied in a few feet in front of the spinner I still had a lot of twisted line. BB swivel does not eliminate twist, but it has worked the best for me. After each retrieve I usually left 4-5 feet of line out and held it up to untwist..............didn't prevent, but did prolong the inevitable and usually got me through a full day anyhow.
> 
> On occasion I used 2 BB swivels if it didn't affect the action of the spinner. If line got too twisted, I'd remove the hardware, and just let 100 feet of line out and reel it in between my fingers to remove the twist, and then retie.
> 
> Steve


I'll stick to rapalas as long as the fish keep biting them. I always carry panther martins with me though


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

I use 3ft floro leader with bearing swivel. Never have any issues


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

A good ball bearing swivel is all you need. I did buy some cheaper ones and they twisted. After a time your line is going to twist anyway even with the best of swivels. At least mine has for over 25 yrs throwing them. Just take some off and also respool once in a while. Good luck this spring.


----------

